# Wood Harley Bike



## fespo (Aug 16, 2015)

I never seen this one before. I don't know if had been posted here or not. But I thought it was cool.


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 16, 2015)

That's cool, but I would carry an extinguisher in case your tailpipe catches fire.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 16, 2015)

Cool, but the pistons won't do much good outside the cylinders '-)


----------



## D8Chumley (Aug 16, 2015)

It is cool, somebody gots too much free time IMO


----------



## colin.p (Aug 16, 2015)

D8Chumley said:


> It is cool, somebody gots too much free time IMO



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Soundchasm (Aug 17, 2015)

Is that an oil leak or just some pine pitch??


----------



## Oldman47 (Aug 17, 2015)

Soundchasm said:


> Is that an oil leak or just some pine pitch??


Just marking its spot, like many Hardleys do.


----------



## D8Chumley (Aug 17, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> Just marking its spot, like many Hardleys do.


Mine don't leak.


----------



## Hogwildz (Aug 17, 2015)

2X


D8Chumley said:


> Mine don't leak.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> 2X



Can't be genuine. Look for Japanese part numbers on it.


----------



## D8Chumley (Aug 18, 2015)

The newer stuff doesn't leak like the older ones. Mines an 07 and so far so good


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 18, 2015)

Slightly more technology than a regular Harley.


----------

